# Stumped on Led Light for Flounder Gigging!!!!!



## deer1stwife2nd

I am in the process of making a couple homemade gigging lights out of pvc for wading..I have all the parts to make one, but I am stumped on what kind of led light to buy..I hear the mr16 led is the right size to fit in the light cell, but their are so many mr16's and diffrent lumens, dont know which one will be the best.. any help on which one to buy, and where to buy one on the internet or store, and a product number, this is the only thing that is giving me a headache on...tks again for any input..


----------



## boatnbob

*When you find out, please share details!*

I too have been researching this issue. The LED's aren't so simple as I thought. Some are rated at multiple power inputs while others are specific. Drivers are required on some... I don't think it will be too hard to drop a resistor to wound the voltage down. The hazard of just plugging it in is to burn out the LED before you begin - very easy todo. :wacko:.

Do you have a specific housing for the mr16's. I started looking and you are correct about so many variables. It is hard to obtain lumen's as they measure LEDs differently. The spread is important as the light may be more diffused than you want. I know it takes a bit of trial and error.

Best of luck on your design. BTW, if you are using PVC and want less glued connections, try a heat gun blowing inside a metal tube that is slightly larger than the PVC you want to bend. Slide the PVC inside, but not right up on the gun and heat it up. When you pull it out, have gloves on and something to bend it against and form the curves you want. Works well! You may have to trim off the end that is closest to the gun as it will deform. Call me at 850-221-4874 if you want to talk.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## flounderslayerman

Fishing lights etc has exactly what you need.


----------



## jigmaster

*Led lights*

I have tried them I find the Led is a very intense light to the point I get a headache after about 45min this is why you see allot of barely used ones for sAle I prefer halogens they are a softer not so intense light. Some folks like them but they are not for everyone.


----------



## Dragonfire21281

flounderslayerman said:


> Fishing lights etc has exactly what you need.


 
get there LEDs you will love them.... very nice bright and last .....

here is a link ...

http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/FlounderLight.html


----------



## deer1stwife2nd

Tks to all for the post, as far as the light cell, I found a link on utube, under how to make a flounder gigging light, and looks like hes putting a mr 16 bulb in it. now you think the halogen is better than the led, do I need to put any ( im electric illeteriate) know how to run the wires straight, but do I need to put something on it to keep the bulbs burning even while the battery is losing voltage, I hear the bulb will start losing light when the battery is draining, and what kind of wattage on the halogen and lumens do I need to get to make itwhere I can see good under water..tks..


----------



## lastcast

Here's a couple threads, these guys have been building them for awhile.
http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/search.php?searchid=653818


----------



## Dan deGraaf

We use to use mr16 lights for floundering, they are by far better than star fires. all you have to do is get some 2'' to 1 1/2'' pvc reducers and a 1 1/2 pvc cap with a short piece if 1 1/2 pipe to join them together. slide the mr16 in the 2'' side and secure with a thin bead of silicone. as far as the color, we had a light bar of 14 mr16's under the boat with all different color's and some were spots and some were flood’s, with a switch box to control each one of them so you could adjust the best light for what ever water clarity or depth you were in. good luck..


----------



## deer1stwife2nd

Hey dan thanks for the post, I was getting ready to post about how to secure the bulb in the light cell, you answered my question. tks again for everyones help..


----------



## X-Shark

Dan.....You said


> We use to use mr16 lights for floundering


What are you using now?


----------



## Dan deGraaf

Hey x-shark, we use 4 halogen's with a generator. we got tired of the lights hitting crap under water.


----------



## petefisher

*led aluminum underwater light*

give me your email address I will send you pics of a underwater aluminum light that I use to make my hand held led flounder light. If you use the mr 16 you will need at least a 9 watt/ they are hard to find and expensive. I sale these underwater 10 watt aluminum led lights for 26.00 

ultimategiglights.com 
I do not have these 10 watt on my site yet, but can send you pics


----------



## petefisher

or you can email me [email protected]


----------



## X-Shark

2yr old thread.


----------



## petefisher

I have some really cool underwater led lights, they are made of stainless steel and some make of aluminum. these lights range from 1 watt to 36 watt, come in white , green and blue,. www.ultimategiglights.com


----------



## drifterfisher

petefisher said:


> I have some really cool underwater led lights, they are made of stainless steel and some make of aluminum. these lights range from 1 watt to 36 watt, come in white , green and blue,. www.ultimategiglights.com



I HAD a set of your lights....1 500 watt halo is way better...just sayin from experience. And X was right this is an OLD thread....


----------



## flounderok10

petefisher said:


> give me your email address I will send you pics of a underwater aluminum light that I use to make my hand held led flounder light. If you use the mr 16 you will need at least a 9 watt/ they are hard to find and expensive. I sale these underwater 10 watt aluminum led lights for 26.00
> 
> ultimategiglights.com
> I do not have these 10 watt on my site yet, but can send you pics


please send pic [email protected]


----------



## flounderok10

send pic thank you


----------



## GIggaMon

deer1stwife2nd said:


> I am in the process of making a couple homemade gigging lights out of pvc for wading..I have all the parts to make one, but I am stumped on what kind of led light to buy..I hear the mr16 led is the right size to fit in the light cell, but their are so many mr16's and diffrent lumens, dont know which one will be the best.. any help on which one to buy, and where to buy one on the internet or store, and a product number, this is the only thing that is giving me a headache on...tks again for any input..


 I made a bunch of lights over the years and I have used quite a few but none have been better than these we have 5 of them and use them regularly none leaked and we have dropped all of them in the water many, many times with no damage because they will float and there internally water proof also I hook a 18 volt dewalt cordless drill battery to the led light in a back pack and off I go I got tired of those bull crap heavy 12 volt deer feeder battery's from academy that take forever to charge FlounderAssassin.com​ http://www.flounderassassin.com/ super nice guy ( Larry) lives in Hattiesburg, Mississippi and hes a floundering fool check his site out then get one of his lights then you don't have to worry this is the perfect light :thumbsup:


----------



## Reel Retreat

deer1stwife2nd said:


> I am in the process of making a couple homemade gigging lights out of pvc for wading..I have all the parts to make one, but I am stumped on what kind of led light to buy..I hear the mr16 led is the right size to fit in the light cell, but their are so many mr16's and diffrent lumens, dont know which one will be the best.. any help on which one to buy, and where to buy one on the internet or store, and a product number, this is the only thing that is giving me a headache on...tks again for any input..


Did you ever get an answer. I am n the same boat with choosing an LED light. [email protected]


----------



## sealark

Did you ever get a wading light? If not i make a single and double wading light that uses MR 16 led bulbs. I have 2 of each size ready to go. Or if you need any information on building one. PM me.


----------



## Bubba

I have one of Sealarks double wading lights and it's killer. I use a 12v rechargeable deer feeder battery and put in in a back pack. No tube and tub to drag around. Just put the fish on a stringer. The problem with that is when you feel a tug on the stringer and turn around to see a 6 or 7 foot shark snacking on the first fish you stuck. True story, happened to my son and grandson last week. My grandson was the first one to jump to dry sand my son said he was just standing there looking at the shark and all of sudden it started thrashing the water with it's tail and decided it was time to join him on the beach. They managed to get 18 fish before they decided to call it a night


----------



## sealark

Thanks Bubba Here's a picture of them. PM me if interested in one.:thumbup:


----------



## sealark

I have 2 singles and 2 doubles ready to find some Flounder.


----------



## Death From Above

Dan deGraaf said:


> Hey x-shark, we use 4 halogen's with a generator. we got tired of the lights hitting crap under water.


 You're running halogens with a generator underwater? What are they, pool lights?


----------



## Rickpcfl

Death From Above said:


> You're running halogens with a generator underwater? What are they, pool lights?


I think you misunderstood. He changed to the halogens on a generator to avoid having lights in the water.


----------



## Chapman5011

What are you gonna use as a power source.


----------

